# More Bottesini!



## PostMinimalist

Here's a video of me playing the considerably more demanding Allegretto Capriccio this morning.
This is the best of 4 takes I shot is a row. There are a couple of dodgey moments and the cadenza in the middle is totally bizarre because it's in tempo, there sould really be a lot of rubato in this piece but once again the plastic piano just keeps pounding away!






once again, all comments are more than welcome.
FC


----------



## Elgarian

Bravo! (After our discussion of the other piece, I can't help but see every finger movement as an adventurous leap into the unknown.)

Another daft question. The proportions of the image aren't right - you and your bass look too tall and thin, Fergus. Is there some fancy youtube adjustment that I need to make, and if so, how?


----------



## PostMinimalist

My brother in law's camera does something strange which I can't figure out. It's a wide screen thingy and I load the videos up into the Windows Movie Maker. I don't understand all the bells and whistles so I come out tall and thin. To answer your question - It's not you, it's the video.


----------



## Elgarian

post-minimalist said:


> It's not you, it's the video.


Good. So I don't need to send you food parcels then.


----------



## PostMinimalist

If the attendance at my recitals in the summer is anyrthing like average for double bass recitals, you might just have too!


----------

